# Seagull 1963 Problem



## Bling9er (Oct 28, 2016)

Got this in the post today after waiting 13 days...



I love the look of the watch generally. I tried to use the chrono on it though and as the red seconds hand passed the minute marker the right hand dial did not move...tried lots of times and essentially the minute chrono part does not work at all. The watch is keeping ok time for a watch like this. I would estimate from today so far that the watch has lost 2 to 3 seconds from midday today so accuracy of the watch is not a problem for me. I have to admit that I am not too concerned about the minute timer as i never really use a chrono and if necessary i could still time with the second hand and the chrono.

One questions for anyone out there who understands how these watches work. This particular watch is a hand wind only. If the minute counter does not work, will that in any way cause a problem for the watch longer term?? I would stress that the watch is from Long Island Watches and i really cant be bothered to return it unless I have to. It might irritate me in the future and i may return it but I like the watch and am not too concerned about the chrono.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I can't help re whether the non working sub dial will damage the watch but if it's new I'd be contacting them to resolve it. I'd either be sending it back as faulty, & getting them to pay postage or seeking their payment of a repair here. Unacceptable to me to receive a faulty watch regardless of how long it took to get there. I do like it though & you may be able to tolerate it. Hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction.


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Agreed, if it's new get them to sort it. It may not bother you today, but you may change your mind when it's too late, or come to flip it and it won't be worth as much with a fault.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

The only problem I have with seagulls is that the barstewards nick my [email protected] chips when I'm on holiday at the coast. :laugh:


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

That's a handsome looking watch, I've had my eye on one like it for a while.

As discussed, if it arrives in your care not working as described/expected then a return or repair would be my imediate response. Contact the seller asap and explain your case.

J


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

The fact that the chrono function isn't working shouldn't affect the other functions of the watch but as others have said I'd try to sort it out with them. You could also take it to a watchmaker, have them inspect it and it might be an easy fix...


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm still waiting for mine to turn up from the same place, hope all is well when it arrives,.....

Couldn't resist the deal they offered, plus first purchase discount :thumbsup:

I think it would have to go back if I have the same problem,.... bit of a pain but it would annoy me having any fault,

Hope you get it sorted they look fantastic watches


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

This guy has a good reputation, not the cheapest, but worth it.

http://www.poljot24.de/en/seagull-1963-chinese-airforcewatch-acyrl-crystal.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2016)

Bling9er said:


> I tried to use the chrono on it though and as the red seconds hand passed the minute marker the right hand dial did not move...tried lots of times and essentially the minute chrono part does not work at all.
> 
> If the minute counter does not work, will that in any way cause a problem for the watch longer term??
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


 The minute counter works as follows: as the chrono seconds wheel come round to '12' there is a finger on the chono seconds wheel which engages with a tooth on the minute counter, and as the seconds wheel passes '12' the finger moves one tooth of the minute counter which indicates '1 minute'.

If the finger is not positioned correctly, it won't engage with the minute counter tooth, which is what you are describing.

From that description the fact that the minute counter is not registering has no effect whatsoever on the functions of the movement or anything else. It could be as simple a repair as adjusting this finger so it engages properly.


----------



## Bling9er (Oct 28, 2016)

Horlogerie said:


> The minute counter works as follows: as the chrono seconds wheel come round to '12' there is a finger on the chono seconds wheel which engages with a tooth on the minute counter, and as the seconds wheel passes '12' the finger moves one tooth of the minute counter which indicates '1 minute'.
> 
> If the finger is not positioned correctly, it won't engage with the minute counter tooth, which is what you are describing.
> 
> From that description the fact that the minute counter is not registering has no effect whatsoever on the functions of the movement or anything else. It could be as simple a repair as adjusting this finger so it engages properly.


 Many thanks for that. Update - after speaking to the Weasel he said to actually puch the clickers in hard / properly. I looked at the watch this morning and clicked about and the minute hand started working!!!!!!! Crazy. Weird. Wonderful

Thanks again for the advice, its much appreciated. I am a happy bunny now. Very happy.


----------



## Caramba (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello all,

i've got the same problem, but as i'm not an english good speaker, i don't undestand the solution you find.

Could someone explain me with simple words how to do to male the minute counter working ?

Thanks a lot,

J.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

J

press the start stop button for the chronograph with good force, press fairly hard, apply good pressure.

try start stop start stop a few times with the occasional reset . it might help.


----------



## Ullevi (Feb 7, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> This guy has a good reputation, not the cheapest, but worth it.
> 
> http://www.poljot24.de/en/seagull-1963-chinese-airforcewatch-acyrl-crystal.html


 I agree. They check every watch prior to shipping and give a 2 year warranty. I've had my '1963' for well over a year and runs at +7 secs/ day and functions perfectly.

Not the cheapest, but great QC and peace of mind.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Ullevi said:


> I agree. They check every watch prior to shipping and give a 2 year warranty. I've had my '1963' for well over a year and runs at +7 secs/ day and functions perfectly.
> 
> Not the cheapest, but great QC and peace of mind.


 Didn't buy my Seagull 1963 from them, but bought a Poljot and Strella and the service is really good, and very friendly.

And you get a packet of biscuits with your order. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caramba (Nov 15, 2019)

Rotundus said:


> press the start stop button for the chronograph with good force, press fairly hard, apply good pressure.
> 
> try start stop start stop a few times with the occasional reset . it might help.


 Okay, so i do this. But the minute counter still no react, not even a small move at 60 sec. Chat a pity.

So, i don't know what to do, i get the watch for cheap and it looks nice. I could send it back or bring it to a professional to repair...

However, thanks you for the aswer !

Regards,

Jérôme


----------



## Caramba (Nov 15, 2019)

Hello all !

So, i've seen a pro watch repairer, he just put a micro drop of oil at the right place, move a little the organs, and now the minute counter works properly.
(and he didn't wanted nothing for that !)

Have a nice days.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Caramba said:


> Hello all !
> 
> So, i've seen a pro watch repairer, he just put a micro drop of oil at the right place, move a little the organs, and now the minute counter works properly.
> (and he didn't wanted nothing for that !)
> ...


 I love a happy ending


----------



## Ian Craig (Jun 16, 2021)

I've purchased a total of THREE of these watches of different manufacturers and sellers. Every watch had developed major faults within the first ten days of purchase. Two have had problems with the chronograph function, the start button has to be pressed so hard that I feared causing damage to the mechanism, it has a very agricultural feel and not what I expected for a precision device. Strangely, the button was a lot smoother when pressing it to pause the movement. Another problem was that if the chronograph function was paused before passing the five second marker the hand would jump back one,or sometimes two seconds making this function completely useless. One watch developed a fault where the large second hand would return to a position before or after the twelve o'clock position but not on it which played havoc with my Aspergers Syndrome! All the watches were very well finished and looked fantastic, keeping very good time but feel that there may be quality control issues and couldn't recommend them or chance purchasing another. Such a shame as I really loved the watch.


----------

